# teryx snorkels and secondary spring?



## hookedonjuice (Feb 5, 2009)

hello, i have a friend that has a 08 teryx and is running 28 inch swamplites and need to know what secondary spring would work best for this? he is not worried about speed, just wants the low end grunt with no bog. also would like to know about how to snorkel this bike. i will be doing the work for him, but never messed with a teryx yet. i did my MIMB snorkels myself and the clutch kit on my 08 Brute 750 but need some info on a teryx.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to MIMB. We dont have much discussion on teryx's yet, but i'm sure someone has some insight to answer your questions! hang in there. check this thread out too if you're feelin fancy.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

He needs No less than the Lime Green Secondary on the Teryx with those tires. If it was mine I would probably run the Blue one. The Teryx are bad to smoke belts with bigger tires. If he does not care about alot of top speed I would get the Blue one.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

If he dont care about top speed and he really wants alot of low end tell him to install yellow secondary spring.Thats what ill be installing and the reason why is because a Teryx weighs 1400lbs so its a very heavy unit and you will need a strong spring.As far as snorkel's i got my kit off of EBAY and the guy that sells the kit is a great guy and builds a good kit,you could do it by yoursely but it would be tough.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

We have installed alot Of Blue & Red Secondarys for 28 inch tires. If he is just trail riding and playing in the mud some the Blue will be fine and he can still have some top end. Cause I know the Red will lose a quit a bit of speed. We just put a Red one in a guys 08 with 28's and we had to take it bad out...he didn't like it. Some do some don't. If likes alot of low end and not much tope nd go Red in not go Blue. If all he is going to do is Mud....like Superbogger750 said......the yellow will give him a ton of low end but his top speed will be nothing.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

superbogger750 said:


> If he dont care about top speed and he really wants alot of low end tell him to install yellow secondary spring.Thats what ill be installing and the reason why is because a Teryx weighs 1400lbs so its a very heavy unit and you will need a strong spring.As far as snorkel's i got my kit off of EBAY and the guy that sells the kit is a great guy and builds a good kit,you could do it by yoursely but it would be tough.


 
You gonna be relocating that radiator too? :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I wish he would post a pic of the beast so I can drool some....LOL!!!


----------

